# My introduction



## magnaforce (Jun 26, 2009)

[b]

Good morning from Illinois

I am new to this forum thing, so trying to figure things out.

My son just found a praying mantis 2 days ago, we try to get one every year, last year we had about 3 and 1 was quite large.

We have a cage business in which we create custom cages.

We also distribute the Instacage which is where we keep our praying mantis, the Instacage is also great for crested geckos, chameleons, and other small tree dwelling reptiles and insects.

I did attach a picture of the Instacage with Instavines inside.

I look forward to learning about the care of the mantis in your forum.


----------



## ismart (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice setup! Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## revmdn (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 26, 2009)

welcome again, im doug from cali


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome. Are you located in the US?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Are you located in the US?


He's from Illinois, Rick  

Welcome to the forum, mate. I think that you are the first industry that has ever joined!

Edit: I looked at your sites, and it looks as though the promo pix, like the one in your post, were photographed without the mesh frames in place. They're not really that transparent, are they? Good retail price, though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> He's from Illinois, Rick  Welcome to the forum, mate. I think that you are the first industry that has ever joined!


I went and looked at the website. Curious about where in IL as I am from there myself.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi neighbor! I'm wondering where in Illinois you are also.  Welcome to the forum. You'll find lots of good information, and good people here too. I checked out your website also. Pretty cool enclosures!


----------

